# Passwort in HTML



## damoewe (6. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Passworteditor für HTML-Seiten runtergeladen! Leider kostet er 45 €! Gibt es das nicht auch als Freeware?

Oder gibt es vielelicht einen ganz leichtet Code? 

Danke im Vorraus

Marco ;-)


----------



## Budman (6. Januar 2005)

Sorry, liegt vielleicht an mir, aber was ist ein Passworteditor? ;-]

Gruss


----------



## damoewe (6. Januar 2005)

Es ist ein Prgramm mit Benutzeroberfläche! Man kann verschiedene Sachen eingeben 

wie Passwort das Passwort lautet!
Die Seite die nach der korrekten eingabe des Passwortes kommt!
Usw.
marco


----------



## redlama (6. Januar 2005)

Wie war das? Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden, ...
Was mach dieser Passworteditor?
Oder meinst Du ein Tool, welches Passwörter verschlüsselt?

redlama


----------



## xxenon (6. Januar 2005)

damoewe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist ein Prgramm mit Benutzeroberfläche! Man kann verschiedene Sachen eingeben
> 
> wie Passwort das Passwort lautet!
> Die Seite die nach der korrekten eingabe des Passwortes kommt!
> ...



zu deutsch? ^^


Poste doch mal einen Link zu deinem Programm damit wir uns besser vorstellen können was du meinst.

MfG. xxenon


----------



## damoewe (6. Januar 2005)

es ist ein Programm

man Startet es.
dann kommt eine Benutzehroberfläche.

Step 1
man wähl eine HTML-Seite aus in meinem falle LINKS

Step 2
man gibt das Passwort ein!

Step 3
man wählt aus was passiert wenn man das Passwort falsch eingibt [ in meinem Falle ne Error Mesage]

Step 4 

Mein bestimmt das design!
Step 5 
man created es!

dann gehe ich auch eigene Dateien und klicke auf die Seite und dann kommt ein Textfeld und eib Button! Man kann sich den Quellcode nicht angucken daher kann man das Passwort auch nicht rauskriegen!
Wer es nicht verstanden hat lädt es sich einfach runter auf:

Download


----------



## redlama (6. Januar 2005)

Sprich Du hast die Seite "Links" mit einem Passwortschutz versehen.
Du musst, wenn Du auf die Seite Links willst, das Passwort eingeben.
Wenn das Passwort stimmt, siehst Du die Links, wenn nicht, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann finde ich 45€ ziemlich fett!
Das kann man auch mit PHP selber programmieren, ...

redlama


----------



## Budman (6. Januar 2005)

Na da kommen wir der Geschichte doch schon näher. Das ist also ein Programm um einen Passwortschutz für eine/mehrere HTML-Seiten zu generieren und zu verwalten.

Ich hab da was kostenfreies, kann aber nichts über Funktion oder Sicherheit sagen, da ich es selbst noch nicht im Einsatz habe. AccessProtect.

Je nach benötigter Sicherheit empfiehlt sich auch der Einsatz eines kleinen FlashFilms. 

Gruss

Edit: @redlama
Leider gibt es aber immer noch eine Menge Leute ohne php (ich z.B.)  Aber Eur 45.- finde ich auch zu teuer. Deshalb s.o.


----------



## DjMG (6. Januar 2005)

geht genauso mit htaccess !

Generator hierfür: http://www.topsubmit.de/dienste/tools/htaccess-generator/

da hast dann 2 dateien, die legst du in den ordner den du schützen willst rein,
und wenn jemand auf eine Datei die dann in diesem geschützen Ordner ist
zugreifen will, wird aufgefordert Username und Passwort einzugeben.
Ob dann ne Error Page kommt, hängt oft mit dem Webspace-Provider zusammen.


//edit: @ budman:
das ist im Grunde genaudasselbe wie du es hast (von der Oberfläche her), nur dass man
halt bei accessprotect.com nur 1 seite schützen kann, aber mit den beiden dateien nen ganzen Ordner 


Lg
DjMG


----------



## Budman (6. Januar 2005)

@DjMG
Mein Problem dabei ist leider, das ich bei meinem Provider keine .htaccess anlegen darf...


----------



## xxenon (6. Januar 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann finde ich 45€ ziemlich fett!
> Das kann man auch mit PHP selber programmieren, ...
> 
> redlama



45€ ist echt fett.

Das Programm verwendet allerdings nicht PHP sondern JavaScript für den PW-Schutz =)
Nicht sehr sicher also.

Htaccess ist die mit Sicherheit einfachste Lösung, kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


MfG. xxenon


----------



## DjMG (6. Januar 2005)

@budman:

dann wechsle doch deinen webspace anbieter ! 
wo bist du jetzt angemeldet ?

ich kann empfehlen: www.funpic.de 


Lg
DjMG


----------



## damoewe (7. Januar 2005)

danke für euere Zahlreichen antworten! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!

MfG
MARCO


----------

